# Is my danio gravid or sick?



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

She appears swollen up like a balloon and kinda floats around paddling with her fins out like an airplane not engaging with the others zipping around like maniacs. She still eats so not sure if she's about to pop with eggs or if she's sick.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

She looks sick to me.


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

I will have to try and figure that out then thanks Tom


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

UPDATE: She like exploded with eggs lol they went like everywhere and quickly were made a snack of by the others. Not sure if any will survive the birthing haha She has since perked up and zoomed with the others now that her enormous belly isn't in the way as much


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. She must have just been egg bound. You saw it happen? None will hatch unless they were fertilized after laying.


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

I am okay with no babies, it was right after I did a water change so I was still watching them and she went over to your moss balls actually and so many eggs lol then she ate them I don't think a guy fertilized any just the swarm of danios came for the feast. She is still roundish but nowhere near the balloon shape she was before lol just glad she is ok


----------

